# Williamsburg this weekend



## YeongWoo (Oct 9, 2014)

Looking for a rental in Williamsburg for 2 or 3 nights this weekend- two adults and two kids.


----------



## natasha5687 (Oct 9, 2014)

Fellow Tugger Johnstonga can most likely has or can get the reservation that you are seeking.  You can look him up on Tug but I will say that it is quickest to contact him via email.  His email address is geo.allenjohnston@yahoo.com
I have dealt with him many times and he is a pleasure


----------



## RuralEngineer (Oct 9, 2014)

*weekend*

i can help.

stephen


----------



## YeongWoo (Oct 9, 2014)

sent you a PM for the details, thanks


----------

